# 1st Bowl



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

This is my first bowl ever. It's just roughed out from a piece of fresh Maple and put in a bag for now, but had some fun.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Rich,
Looks like a good start. Grain is centered in the middle of the bowl. The shape looks good too. Should turn out nice when you go to finish it.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Mike, I have a real good turner from our club helping me out. 

I now have all kinds of new stuff to buy. I got the new grinder 8" VS, a scale, a new bowl gouge, I need the sharpening jig and the accessories, a curved tool rest because I like how easy it makes things and I'm sure a few other things that I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

It sounds like you are getting sucked into the turning vortex and with no way out you will find a whole new world in here. I've been hooked for a while now.
Donny:thumbsup:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice form for a first bowl. Keep turning them like that and you'll be a pro before you know it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks guys.

I tried to turn a dry piece of pecan earlier but it's completely different for sure. I also have some green oak to try, not as fresh as the maple but pretty green.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

green wood is fun to turn and so much easier on the tools
dont forget to buy a bunch of new expensive tools to turn with:thumbsup:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice work, only one cure for 'Turning Fever'. Buy more gouges!:smile:


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

rrbrown said:


> This is my first bowl ever. It's just roughed out from a piece of fresh Maple and put in a bag for now, but had some fun.


Very very nice. Great form as well. I wish my first bowl had better form.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I like that -- hope all goes well during the drying phase, and look forward to seeing it finished.

I have one request ... when it's dried out to the point where you're ready to do the second turning, please take a few pix. Might be interesting to compare the shape against the pix you've posted here, as well as after you've finished it.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

duncsuss said:


> I like that -- hope all goes well during the drying phase, and look forward to seeing it finished.
> 
> I have one request ... when it's dried out to the point where you're ready to do the second turning, please take a few pix. Might be interesting to compare the shape against the pix you've posted here, as well as after you've finished it.


I'll try to remember.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I forgot to take a picture before i started turning it again but here's one after I messed up and it broke.:laughing: I'm gluing the foot back on and maybe the side but if not it will be a shorter bowl.:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWayne52 (Jul 2, 2011)

That is to bad. It really is frustrating to get to the last cut and a project just explode. I have had several occasions when I tried to turn the inside bigger than the outside.

Wayne


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

That's a pretty healthy catch there. You could glue that piece back on with some medium CA glue and finish it. Don't ask me how I know.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

It sure looks nice, sucks it blew up Rich. Hope the next one goes better!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Ouch ! Hope that works out for you.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> That's a pretty healthy catch there. You could glue that piece back on with some medium CA glue and finish it. Don't ask me how I know.
> Mike Hawkins


Mike why is medium CA better then say Tightbond II or III? I sure was going to use the Tightbond.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow Rich, that sucks. The bowl was looking so good too. i bet you had to change the old boxers after than one caught and snapped. :laughing: Good luck with the repair and future turnings. Looks like you are well on your way.
Ken


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Wow Rich, that sucks. The bowl was looking so good too. i bet you had to change the old boxers after than one caught and snapped. :laughing: Good luck with the repair and future turnings. Looks like you are well on your way.
> Ken


Not really, after my finger and catching on fire it takes more then that to have to check my boxers. I am glad I was wearing a shield because it hit right between the eyes on the shield.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here's the bowl I made today. I may have turned the sides a wee bit thin. Not sure c/a is gunna help mine. I hope you can patch yours up.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think between the two of you with bad bowls can make one nice bowl if you put them together.:yes: Tough luck but hopefully one of you can make something out of it all.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Sad, this bowl had such promise at the beginning. I'm really glad you were wearing a face-shield Rich -- that would have left a nasty mark whether you had safety glasses or not.



rrbrown said:


> Mike why is medium CA better then say Tightbond II or III? I sure was going to use the Tightbond.


For the tenon/spigot/foot, I'd go with Titebond -- it has superior shear & twist strength compared to CA. Don't know if it would make much difference for the side piece, the forces from the cutting edge won't be trying to twist it out of position.

I read III darkens as it sets, so maybe II is a better choice for this light wood -- but if you're going to turn that piece away eventually it won't matter.

Hope it works out well in the end, Rich ... good luck :yes:


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

As to taking one off the melon, even with a face shield, one more reason to position yourself out of the line of fire. I'm stealing this from someone on another forum (partly anyway); rest near, stand clear, let the wood come to the tool.


----------



## Juro (Oct 8, 2011)

*Pecan bowl turning*



rrbrown said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I tried to turn a dry piece of pecan earlier but it's completely different for sure. I also have some green oak to try, not as fresh as the maple but pretty green.


I just started woodturning (2 days ago ) and have a lot of large green pecan logs. Looks like it loves to crack. I would appreciate any advice how to deal with it!

Thanks!


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

looks very good for your first time :thumbsup:


----------

